# Are you a can scraper?



## debodun (Mar 28, 2017)

When you have to open a can of food, how enthusiastically do you scrape out the can - do you just upend it and use whatever comes out without scraping, or do you stand there scraping until you think you have gotten every possible morsel?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2017)

I scrape and look inside to make sure I got all the contents out.

I paid for it and am not about to throw away any of it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 28, 2017)

I scrape clear through to the label! Every last bean or kernel of corn.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2017)

Same here and if it's a liquid I add a little hot water to slosh around.

Waste not, want not!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 28, 2017)

*I try to get as much as I can out of the can.  Like another said, I paid for it, I am going to use it all.  Especially frustrating is getting all the tomato paste out of those little cans when I am making my sauce or chili.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I try to get as much as I can out of the can.  Like another said, I paid for it, I am going to use it all.  Especially frustrating is getting all the tomato paste out of those little cans when I am making my sauce or chili.*



I cut the lid out on both ends of the tomato paste can and push one end through the can so the top basically scrapes the sides of the can, then I finish up scraping with a spoon or knife.


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Especially frustrating is getting all the tomato paste out of those little cans.



I've seen tomato paste in squeezable tubes similar to toothpaste tubes.


----------



## Lon (Mar 28, 2017)

I scrape.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 28, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I cut the lid out on both ends of the tomato paste can and push one end through the can so the top basically scrapes the sides of the can, then I finish up scraping with a spoon or knife.



I will have to try that next time I use it.  Thanks.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm definitely a scraper.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2017)

I scrape to get everything out, not too enthusiastic, but I don't leave anything in there especially when it comes to pricey dog and cat food.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm a scraper.    If it's a bottle, etc with a screw top lid, I turn it upside down to get every last bit.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 29, 2017)

Of course, I have to get it all out before I recycle the can.


----------



## dearimee (Mar 29, 2017)

Depends on my mood. Lackadaisical or perfect. Whichever.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

I never scrape a Can...only Jars, like the Skippy Crunchy Peanut Butter Jar I just finished!

HDH


----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2017)

Another scraper here.


----------



## dollie (Jun 3, 2017)

i scrape--as far as tomatoe paste i hate that stuff


----------

